# BULB/PERIPHERY-ICARUS LIVES COMPLETE WITH VOCALS!!



## bulb (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys!

We have been makin moves on this ep (and also trying to get a nice little 2 song teaser to burn onto cdrs and give out at shows and whatever) so we got icarus done with the new mix and with vocals (lyrics are up on the page as well)

Even though the mix has been revamped, its still good old DFHS and Podxt as usual.
I used my Petrucci 7 string and my Schecter 5 string bass for the parts and the Line 6 toneport with my AT4033 mic to record vocals.

So here is the link if you want to check it out:
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=147108&songID=5022082

Enjoy!


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

That was pretty cool. I like how you added a solo. It really fit the song and sounded cool. I actually prefer this song as just an instrumental, though. As always, awesome stuff.


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah its always weird to hear a song with vocals for the first time, it just takes some getting used to and then before you know you think not having vocals on it was crazy!
i still remember how a ton of people thought that vocals ruined "the walk" when i first posted that version haha!
but yeah i kept the original up as well for those who wanted to hear it instrumentally!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like the song, but I just can't get into that singing style


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

bulb said:


> yeah its always weird to hear a song with vocals for the first time, it just takes some getting used to and then before you know you think not having vocals on it was crazy!
> i still remember how a ton of people thought that vocals ruined "the walk" when i first posted that version haha!
> but yeah i kept the original up as well for those who wanted to hear it instrumentally!



Absolutely. I had been playing this song with my bass player for a long time (with no guitarist) and then he switched to lead guitar and, as soon as he did, I made him make tons and tons and tons of lead guitar parts. He said, "But I wanted to play it like this. I never write songs like this!" (referring to the way I had written that part of the song) and I said, "Yeah, but you were on bass. My vision for this part of the song is to have the lead guitar like this and this and this." And so he tried it out. We created 5 different lead guitar parts for the song and now he can't even imagine playing it the way it was before. For another song, once we got two guitarists, I added a lead guitar leading up from the clean part into the distorted part and not having the lead guitar now makes the song sound much less vibrant and makes the distorted part less effective. The lead guitarist for my band is completely looking at all our songs differently now.

It'll probably take quite a few more listens until I really get used to the new version, because the instrumental version of "Icarus Lives!" is my favorite out of all your songs (I really like "Year Long Car Alarm" - that might be #2).


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 19, 2007)

Another awesome song! damn good job you guys have done there


----------



## XEN (Feb 19, 2007)

Bulb, my kid gave it his  way up by dancing to it all over the living room. I'm going to have to post a vid of him grooving to Periphery.

I absolutely loved it. The solo was an awesome touch and the lyrics are just nuts! The only thing I could say about it is that the solo seemed a slight bit, very slight, forward in the mix, but I'm straining to find anything wrong with it. 

Please tell me you're shopping your material to a label...!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 19, 2007)

man i always love a bulb post, because it always contains kick arse song, great stuff man


----------



## Korbain (Feb 19, 2007)

i love it, the vocals are bad ass. I love the soft high riff going with that brutal tone too  it sorta reminds me off sevendust...which isn't bad!!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn Bulb!! Could you please do something that sucks?!?! The rest of us are feeling a bit inadequate. I would so buy an album just cause you had something to do with it


----------



## nikt (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm listening to Your music for a while now. I think I have never left any comment cause always I was speachles to what I've hear. Awsome music, production, groove and dynamics that I just love to hear in modern music.

I though that You can't suprise me any more.... 

and You did with those vocals. I think that they match perfect to the style You're creating!!!

Waiting to see Your full CD to come out

best wishes!!!!


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 19, 2007)

DUDE! NICE! I like the instrumental version a bit more because Im not really in to these kind of vocals. But damn, sometimes it just fit perfectly with the song... The best thing about the new version is the solo though, Awesome work on that one!


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 19, 2007)

Honestly prefer the vocal-less version. If any of the songs lent themselves to instrumentals, it was this one. There's just a ton of stuff going on that needs the primary focus on it, not the vocals.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 19, 2007)

Very cool, i was a bit worried that it'd all be shouty meshuggah style, but the singing bits are cool, possibly i'd go for some more as it's too good to only to once in the chorus at the beginning of thereof. The clean vocals are really good, avoid the cheese associated with them currently and really break it up. So i'd tip the balance a little more towards them while keeping the screaming as well.

Other than that, very very cool. Just sounds stupidly pro!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

YES-WAY! 

I'm loving it, and I actually prefer the vocals. I'm digging your singer. he sounds bad-ass, like a mix of Jens Kidman, Randy Blythe, and a little touch of Phil Anselmo.

I love the lyrics, too. Very neat analogous take on the whole Icarus theme. Except for the very end. High on coke? That shit sounds ridiculously stupid, to be honest. I can't express my disdain for that lyrical bit enough, which is odd, because the rest of the lyrics are so brilliant. It's like 2 different songs.  But the other 95% are so fucking cool. I love lyrics that are sort of parable-like in nature. Coming out and saying "I'm fucking doing drugs, man!" is a let down - you should let the listeners draw their own conclusions from the thematic content. 


Awesome.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

This totally kicks ass.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 19, 2007)

this is pretty sick bro, I'll have to get used to the vocals since I'm used to listening only to instrumental version.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 19, 2007)

Ill have to get used to these vocals as well, but holy crap do they fit and sound good!


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome as always.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2007)

I've liked this song even when it didn't have vocals. 

Nicely done though, Bulb. The vocals are brutal. Awesome job!


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> YES-WAY!
> 
> I'm loving it, and I actually prefer the vocals. I'm digging your singer. he sounds bad-ass, like a mix of Jens Kidman, Randy Blythe, and a little touch of Phil Anselmo.
> 
> ...



wow thanks everyone! im glad most of ya dig the vocals and i hope they will grow on the rest of you haha!

you know wolfy thats interesting man, to us it was more like a joke, see cuz like jake wrote some psuedo cheesy lyrics about flying and living in the moment but then the last line was basically like: yeah dude im not being insightful im just really high on coke! It gave me a good laugh when i first read it and im not always up for ultra serious lyrics (dont worry not a true story either, the most we do is the occasional joint), and that just seemed like a nice little almost sarcastic twist there.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Ah... hmm. Well, makes sense then, Meesh. 

Y'know tho... those lyrics really are kinda deep and insightful. That bit at the end almost seems... incongruous. Like, a square peg in a round hole. I love silly, farcical stuff, but with a song that sounds that bad-ass, and full of meaning, it just seems out of place. 

Ya feel me?

Still, it's wicked awesome, and the rest of the lyrics were surprisingly deep and yet surreal. I fucking loved 'em (except for that last bit. Even humorous, it seems jarring. ) I love writing lyrics, and take them pretty seriously. Hence, my anal-probishness.


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2007)

its all good bro! i understand, i guess i was seeing the song in a different light, but a couple people have expressed similar feelings as well, i just hope it doesnt detract too much from the song haha!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

Bulb's like my favorite new musician in the last 5 years.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

bulb said:


> its all good bro! i understand, i guess i was seeing the song in a different light, but a couple people have expressed similar feelings as well, i just hope it doesnt detract too much from the song haha!



I just had a thought.

It'd be like if, at the end of 'Stairway to Heaven', Plant yelled out, "SUCK MAH DICK, BABAAY!" 

 Or if James Hetfield went, "HAHAWOOOAH, yeah!" in a really shitty voice at the end of 'Master of Puppets'.


... waitaminnit... 


 Nah, it's all good.

[action=The Dark Wolf]would still change that one _eensy tiny_ part, though.[/action]


----------



## Nik (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome job, as usual  

I dig the screaming vocals, but I think that having a _bit_ more clean/melodic vocals would really open it up. A balance of the two would be perfect.

Dig the solo, too


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks dude!
its always a tough call with the screaming and singing, and to be honest we were thinking about it, but we just couldnt come up with something that sounded as good to us as just screaming balls out over the rest...granted im not really the best at coming up with vocal lines etc...


----------



## Donnie (Feb 19, 2007)

God damn, man... that sounds fantastic!


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Feb 19, 2007)

love everything, dude. I think the vocals came out sick. horns to that


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

Kept thinking about this song at work tonight, thanks Bulb.


----------



## XEN (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Bulb's like my favorite new musician in the last 5 years.



No joke man! I would rather listen to Bulb and Periphery than just about anyone right now.


----------



## bulb (Feb 20, 2007)

awww all you guys are makin me blush again, and im brown!! thats hard to do dammit!!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Bulb how about tabbing Icarus Lives for us?


----------



## bulb (Feb 20, 2007)

i suck so hard at tabbing its not even funny, jake however has it down to an artform, i think he tabbed most of it out actually, ill ask him to send it my way!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

sweetness, tabbing isn't all that hard man, you should try power tab, it's a great program to have and it's free.


----------



## Ror3h (Feb 20, 2007)

+1 on the tabbing, I was just talking to my mate about that a couple of hours ago actually haha.

*chants*TAB! TAB! TAB! TAB! etc...*chants*

BTW Bulb, what tuning are you in on Icarus Lives?


----------



## skinhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Fucking extreme riffage!

Congrats Bubl, i love it so bad!


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 20, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> +1 on the tabbing, I was just talking to my mate about that a couple of hours ago actually haha.
> 
> *chants*TAB! TAB! TAB! TAB! etc...*chants*
> 
> BTW Bulb, what tuning are you in on Icarus Lives?



I think he uses "Drop-A flat" (is that the right term?) Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb

Thats what Ive been playing it with, and it sounds good to me


----------



## god_puppet (Feb 20, 2007)

That was fuckin' awesome, as usual. 

I think the vocals came out great, i love everything about the song. 
Keep it up man


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

I just jammed that out through my kick ass system awhile ago, and let my GF hear it. 

I said yeah, he's just a normal joe, awesome guy, but no music bigshot. Her jaw dropped. Then I let my little cousin Paige hear it, and she said, "This is cool, man!"

Bulb, once again, loving it.


----------



## bulb (Feb 20, 2007)

Man, what would i do without you guys hahah! i wub you all!! (now to find that heart emoticon...hrm)

 

ok i gave up looking for that cuz when i found this i knew i had to use it so there ha!!

i recorded this in drop A flat as "B Lopez" mentioned and i used my Petrucci 7 to record it!


----------



## swedenuck (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you use the JPM for the solo as well? It almost sounds like the fatboy on there.


----------



## bulb (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah i used the jp7 for everything there, i guess i just go for a certain lead sound maybe haha?


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 21, 2007)

for some reason I thought you used your 8 string for this song, I'm assuming your JP7 is loaded with Lundgren M7's?


----------



## bulb (Feb 21, 2007)

nah there are just stock pickups on the petrucci, but they sound great so im not gonna mess with them haha!!
(btw mine is the older non dsonic version)


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 21, 2007)

thats crazy man, they sound like a set of Lundgrens or something, must be your recording gear or your awesomeguy editing skills.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 21, 2007)

The stock pickups in the older JP7s are super sweet. They are custom DiMarzios. They are suppose to be close to some other DiMarzio pickup but I can't remember which.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 21, 2007)

Steve's Special and Air Norton perhaps?


----------



## bulb (Feb 21, 2007)

my understanding was that the bridge was closest to the blaze custom and the neck was closest to the air norton on the 7 string version


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

Misha you are DAMN talented bro!   The production on that track is absolutely killer dude, seriously. Tone and song come together extremely well. I never checked out the instrumental version so this was my first time listening to the song... I dig it for sure! If you guys get enough songs together to release a full album PLEASE post it and I'll be more than happy to grab a copy of it! AWESOME stuff sir!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe I'm weird, but I like this version better. I really like the vocals.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Feb 21, 2007)

i guess there is no need saying that this is some class A stuff!

I really liked this version with the vocals. Jake sounds amazing!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 21, 2007)

First class work, bro.


----------



## ChaNce (Feb 21, 2007)

Misha, what compressor/limiter is on the final bus?

Also, you never sent me those drum parts

C


----------



## bulb (Feb 21, 2007)

hey dude, i just used nuendo compressor, it works nicely!
but remind me, what drum parts are we talking about? i forget things!



eaeolian said:


> First class work, bro.


Thanks a lot man! 
I gotta know tho, when can we hook up a show together? We would LOVE to open for you dudes!!



eaeolian said:


> First class work, bro.


Thanks a lot man! 
I gotta know tho, when can we hook up a show together? We would LOVE to open for you dudes!!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Feb 22, 2007)

so i just want to let you know your a dick cause your amazing. seriously though your amazing the only thing i have a problem with is the fact that jake doesnt sing that much and i love his singing voice and would like to hear more.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 22, 2007)

holy fuck this song kicks so much ass. I even like the vocals, I think they are great actually. fucking awesome!


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2007)

yay for your comments you win this prize:

http://bulb2.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Adamh1331 (Feb 22, 2007)

thats a pretty kickass song


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2007)

bulb said:


> yay for your comments you win this prize:
> 
> http://bulb2.ytmnd.com/



wtfbbq


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2007)

bulb said:


> yay for your comments you win this prize:
> 
> http://bulb2.ytmnd.com/



 That's ridiculous, dude.


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2007)

your face im not crzya!1


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow... just listened to the song again today for like the 20th time!  Flat-out rocks bro. Hey Bulb, I'm going to be moving to the Northern Virginia/DC area SOON (just got THREE job offers from Lockheed Martin in both DC and NoVa) so if you are free anytime in the near future let me know, I'd def like to hang out sometime if that's cool man!


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice song! good mix and stuff, but I can't really dig the vocals. Sounds kinda Corey Taylor voice.


----------



## h4x5k8 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is what that intro riff sounds like to me. (Can't really tabitize the uber-djenttastic rhythm) 

Ab---3------------------------------------------------1------------|
Eb------------------------------------------------------------------| Repeat
Ab------0-0--3--4----0--0-0---3--4----0--0--0----3-0-0---|


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2007)

high gain: hell yeah dude, hit me up when you are in the area, im always up for a jam!
spoongirl: jake to me sounds like a mix of corey, jens and greg from dep, the thing is i loved coreys scream on the first cd i just couldnt stand his lyrics or attitude, but his tone was awesome!



h4x5k8 said:


> This is what that intro riff sounds like to me. (Can't really tabitize the uber-djenttastic rhythm)
> 
> Ab---3------------------------------------------------1------------|
> Eb------------------------------------------------------------------| Repeat
> Ab------0-0--3--4----0--0-0---3--4----0--0--0----3-0-0---|



thats pretty much perfect cept i play it on the low Ab and Eb strings


----------



## fanir (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello again, I'm real interested in your vocal recording process as its crisp and stands out quite well. I have a Toneport myself and the vocals didn't come out quite right, maybe my mic's too cheap? Too much noise.

Do you record your vocals proffesionally like in a different room? What mic did you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2007)

Badass bulber. Vox are kinda Earth Crisisy to me. Nice hardcore feel to it.


----------



## Durero (Mar 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow... just listened to the song again today for like the 20th time!  Flat-out rocks bro.


Same here! 

Whenever your album's ready Misha you've got a guaranteed sale from me.


----------



## Abu-Abu (Mar 7, 2007)

Like I said on MX, awesome song. I love it.

I've listened to it like 30 times now. I too will be a guaranteed buyer of your album \m/

And I just realised I was thinking you used your POD for the guitars and a guitar port for the vocals, but it's toneport.

Makes much more sense now, I didn't get why you'd use a guitar port for vocals when you have a POD that'd be just as good/better.

Would you recommend a Toneport for using as an interface when micing my cab?


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 7, 2007)

Not even kidding, this shit fucking rocks. Fucking awsome...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2007)

good shit 

(haven't looked at Recording Studio stuff for a while )


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

bulbasaurus is teh ownz.


----------



## Leec (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh that's just devilishly good. I thought I preferred it as an instrumental, but I like this with vocals, too.

I should maybe add (in case that comment seems overly familiar), I've checked out nearly all of your work on your Soundclick page (initially through the Toontrack forum quite a while ago) and think your song writing is brilliant. The other guitarist in my band, Tom Maclean (he also plays in the excellent To-Mera) thinks highly of your stuff, too; we've spoken about it. I really hope you get some major success, man.


----------



## Shorty (Jun 11, 2007)

Just found the MP3 I downloaded of this your soundclick. 

Constant repeat on headphones at work. Damn.. I want to be this good!!!  

Played it to my friends at work who wanted to know who this badass band was and can they buy it on itunes/store


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 8, 2009)

Hate to bump this thread, but did anyone happen to save this version of the song with Jake on vocals? I want to hear it again.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 8, 2009)

aw damn, i saw this thread and i thought it was a 3rd version of icarus lives with the new guy's vocals 

anywho, i have the jake version on my computer, but i'm on my moms computer later. i'll upload it if bulb doesn't have any problems with that?


----------



## Karnidge (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't finds the song blub


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 8, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> aw damn, i saw this thread and i thought it was a 3rd version of icarus lives with the new guy's vocals
> 
> anywho, i have the jake version on my computer, but i'm on my moms computer later. i'll upload it if bulb doesn't have any problems with that?



Aha shit, sorry dude 

If bulb is cool with it, definitely upload it!


----------



## Nats (Jan 8, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Badass bulber. Vox are kinda Earth Crisisy to me. Nice hardcore feel to it.



i said the same thing in another thread after casey got in the band and butchered the song. jake's vox were my fav


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 8, 2009)

fuck sake i was expecting new vocals on this  should of made a new thread  lol


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww caught me too


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 8, 2009)

There's only one way to fix this problem-have chris sing icarus lives


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 8, 2009)

m3ta1head said:


> There's only one way to fix this problem-have chris sing icarus lives


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 9, 2009)

...


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 9, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting



You are a god among men. 

edit:


----------



## bulb (Jan 10, 2009)

actually if its alright could you guys just email it to each other, jake is a part of Periphery that we are encouraging everyone to forget because we want absolutely nothing to do with him


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh dear  I didn't think things got that sour man. Band politics =


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to make things clear, you guys have/had another non-singer-type member named Jake, yeah? I need to pay more attention.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 10, 2009)

I had never heard this version before. Were the vocal lines re-written when Casey joined the band or it was who made them? If it's the later, I can see I will *really* miss him  . Unless Chris is just as brilliant songwritingwise


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> actually if its alright could you guys just email it to each other, jake is a part of Periphery that we are encouraging everyone to forget because we want absolutely nothing to do with him



jeez, sorry to hear that. I didn't think he left on such a bad note.


----------



## Zand3 (Jan 10, 2009)

The link is just going to the main soundclick page with no sight of an Icarus with vocals. I'm gonna cry metal.


----------



## bulb (Jan 10, 2009)

m3ta1head said:


> jeez, sorry to hear that. I didn't think he left on such a bad note.



we tried to end things on as good a note as possible, but then he did some shit which was inexcusable, and then when we told him that he was burning a bridge he didnt seem to care in the least, so it was his call and his loss



Sang-Drax said:


> I had never heard this version before. Were the vocal lines re-written when Casey joined the band or it was who made them? If it's the later, I can see I will *really* miss him  . Unless Chris is just as brilliant songwritingwise



nah casey completely rewrote the song and made it brilliant

and in fact for jakes version he had lyrics for the song but no good phrasing for it.
i was the one who had to arrange all the vocal patterns, but jake couldnt get them on the spot, so i recorded myself talking the patterns over the song, put it on a cd so he could learn it and a week later i tracked him.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I suspected there must have been something like that going on. That sucks 

But, such is the past, and the future looks epic and that's all that matters


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2009)

awesome


----------



## serchnetx (Jan 11, 2009)

i can't listen to it, the link keep sending me to the main soundclick page!!! what should i do?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 11, 2009)

can&#180;t wait to hear your new guy singing casey&#180;s version (if you&#180;re still keeping that?). 

the only thing that was ever good about jake&#180;s version was the "sky keeps calling my name" part, and that&#180;s easily overdone by casey&#180;s melody lines and "sheer elation" thingy. i love that 

part of me feels that the vocals for Light should be more "sinister" or whatever you wanna call it. it sounds too happy and upbeat for the melancholy present in the instrumental.

that&#180;s just my nickel and a half though


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 11, 2009)

serchnetx said:


> i can't listen to it, the link keep sending me to the main soundclick page!!! what should i do?



Read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> can´t wait to hear your new guy singing casey´s version (if you´re still keeping that?).
> 
> the only thing that was ever good about jake´s version was the "sky keeps calling my name" part, and that´s easily overdone by casey´s melody lines and "sheer elation" thingy. i love that
> 
> ...



The 'sheer elation' part, IMO, is the climax of the song . Casey's version of Icarus Lives is also my favorite Periphery song so far... I really really hope they keep it!

I kinda the vocals for Light. At most, I feel that you guys could tune half a step down - Chris seems to have a somewhat lower voice. I still like it the way it is, and I'm glad they chose someone with a rock style rather than a metal one (for cleans, I mean). It sounds less obvious that way, and I love the contrast


----------



## serchnetx (Jan 13, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> Read the rest of the thread.



man i must be fucking stupid or somethig... but i can't find it


----------



## KholdStare (Jan 13, 2009)

serchnetx said:


> man i must be fucking stupid or somethig... but i can't find it



This thread is from 2007


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> i was the one who had to arrange all the vocal patterns, but jake couldnt get them on the spot, so *i recorded myself talking the patterns over the song, put it on a cd* so he could learn it and a week later i tracked him.



/r/ that recording plz


----------

